# What a load!



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ag.com

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/livestock/maj-mure-a-wld-recd-in-ukraine_3-ar46838


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I wonder if they would do that demo for me (for free). I sure would like to have that manure!

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

A little over 8 Tons an acre. That was one big pile of chit.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Quite a crew as well...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Speaking of world records check out this world record move:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That remote control is sure better than the lil ones I had as a kid.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I could use some of that.


----------

